# Cheap Lipo Charger



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i'm looking to get into lipos and i was wondering if anyone knows were i can get a cheap lipo charger?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

dont think you want to go "cheap" on a lipo charger, i hear when they blow, its not pretty !!


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

LittleR/CGuy said:


> i'm looking to get into lipos and i was wondering if anyone knows were i can get a cheap lipo charger?


www.batteryspace.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

This seems like a good deal: 
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMRH8&P=7

Rick Hohwart uses it... It can charge lipo packs up to 5A. 

A "Cheap" lipo charger is not the same as a cheap NiMH charger. You don't need sophisticated delta peak detection for charging lipo-s, that's why a good lipo charger SHOULD BE much cheaper that a good NiMH charger


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

xray,that lokks real nice,but if u want even cheaper look at gws, theres one for 1s and one for 2s~!!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ummm the Duratrax ICE is quite posibly the best budget charger on the market. it does ni-cad ni-mh and li-po also it gives you more data on your batteries than you will ever want to know. its a charger that you can be proud of for many race years to come and the best news is that it is under 150 bucks. 


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> Ummm the Duratrax ICE is quite posibly the best budget charger on the market. it does ni-cad ni-mh and li-po also it gives you more data on your batteries than you will ever want to know. its a charger that you can be proud of for many race years to come and the best news is that it is under 150 bucks.
> 
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> Sean Scott


yeh, but it dosen't have a lit up screen! i can't get that!lol


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Super Brain 977


----------

